# dogs on the beach



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Anyone know where the wife and I can play on a beach with our dogs? Doesn't matter if it's soundside or gulf. I know this has been covered on the forum before but I can't find any posts on it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

There is a dog beach at Bayview Community Center on Bayou Texar. They have shaded seating areas and wash and water areas for the dogs.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Be carefull taking your dogs there aparrently the has been a big spike in parvo cases in Escambia county lately. My dogs have their shots but I would rather not take the chance.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Bayview is a good place to go, but beware of all the fleas. Wow, we took our german shepherd there and he brought home a crap load of fleas . We even have him on comfortas flea treatment. Anyways if you find any other places, let me know.


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Do any beaches allow dogs?

Nevermind. I did a little more research and found my answer


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

My lab usually just swims from the dock in the back yard but sometimes I take her down to Galvez Landing at Innerarity Point. There is a little sandy beach just to the west of the boat ramp. No one says anything there and I have had her there when the FWC has pulled up. They just scratch her head and head to Hub Stacey's.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

I take Sadie (yellow lab) to the beach and have never had a problem. I'm sure it's against the rules, but some rules are just BS. If you live down here and are a responsible pet owner then you should be able to take your dog anywhere!!!!!. I want my dog to be salty too, is that a crime???????


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

I've taken mine to the Shoreline boat launch in Gulf Breeze as well as Ft. Mcree with no problems.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

There was some talk about making a stretch of beach on Santa Rosa Island dog friendly. Haven't heard any update. I would like to see this happen.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Some friends got a $50 ticket for having their dog on the soundside beach east of Portofino.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

All it takes is a couple bad apples letting there dog crap all over the beach and it screws it up for the rest of the good folks.


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

is there in restrictions to these dog parks like with breeds of dogs ? I know alot people think the rots american pit bulls terriers Doberman american bull dogs and other breeds are man eating killers .so i was wondering if there was restrictions ? Note i own several of one of the breeds mentioned above and have owned many of them with out ever having a problem with them around me or strangers or around the general public .


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Xtopdawg -as you well know it isn't the breed but the moronic people who neglects and mistreats them. I have a huge male rottie and he is a gentle giant. I had a female pit that lived 17 years and she was a great dog but not around some other dogs. We worked a lot with her to be sure that she was socially acceptable. As for parks and beaches, fine those who don't pick up but don't penalize the rest of us who do the right thing. When I walk with the dogs I carry plastic bags in my pants pocket. Easy clean up. Just put over my hand, pick it up and turn the bag inside out.


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

Be careful in the Gulf National Sea Shore. Rangers will ticket. If you go to Fort Mc Crae, then take the dog ashore at Sand Island (spoils fill on the North side, between the cove and ICW).


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

SHunter said:


> There was some talk about making a stretch of beach on Santa Rosa Island dog friendly. Haven't heard any update. I would like to see this happen.


i have a set of plans in my office at the county (escambia) and it is somewhere near the fire station (17th-18th) Panferio side...fenced and ready to go but whether it will ever come to fruition remains to be seen...

the county moves in slow and mysterious ways...


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I would like to see it happen Ultralite. People need places to take their dogs.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Problem is Shunter that they would have to have someone stand guard 24-7 waiting on the guy with the dog that pooped and then the owner didn't clean up, but trust me, you wouldn't be able to walk on the beach in a week or so for all the people that didn't clean up after their pets.


----------



## Teater (Jun 24, 2011)

Rehashing an old thread, same question.... I am looking for a place me and my dog can play in the water.... the Bayview park is not a place I would swim . The last time I was at Shoreline park I am sure I remember seeing a No Dog sign.... there looks to be a spot east of the ramps that look beachy tho.
We were taking her to Big Lagoon State Park but last time I was there they said no dogs on any beach. 
I really hate how so many dog people do not pick up after their dogs, I have a pooopy-bag in my pocket at all times ready to fill up with my dogs pooop.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Not Pcola, but Walker and Robinson Island in Perdido Pass are dog friendly. The people that frequent these 2 spots seem to expect dogs. Take mine there often without issue.


----------



## Teater (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Contender , yeah that's one place we do go often, just looking for a place I can go while hubby is away. It doesn't have to be a Gulf beach, just clean enough water to swim in. Also, just bought my son a kayak so he is like a beginner so would like some calm waters. He really loved the fort McRee side of Robinson island, but , of course, gotta get there by boat.
We are surrounded by so much water but not all of it is that clean it seems.
We rented a vacation house on East bay which was pretty clean water, is there any public access over there?


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

wish they would ban these idiots who toss their cig butts into the ocean or on the sand.. its disgusting. saw some walker tourist finish his cig and just toss it in at the pcola pier. i was pissed. 

dogs should be allowed anywhere i agree within reason. i mean obviously you wouldn't take them to an allergy doctors office. another option is buying a shirt for them online that say service dog. you will be able to take them anywhere if you do that  might be hard though to convince a lifeguard at the beach they are a service dog when they are fetching a stick though

when i take mine fishing i take her inside the gas station or whatever. usually they don't say anything.. occasionally someone will politely ask me not to bring her anymore.

as to your question you can take them on the beach at NAS with no problem. also there are beaches along pensacola bay with shallow water and sand.. its murky and nasty water but it is a beach. just be careful of the railroad tracks that go along there


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

stevesmi said:


> as to your question you can take them on the beach at NAS with no problem. also there are beaches along pensacola bay with shallow water and sand.. its murky and nasty water but it is a beach. just be careful of the railroad tracks that go along there


Pets on Beaches

Pets are only allowed on NAS Pensacola beaches from the seawall walking path westward to the Oak Grove Campground. Currently, this area is the only area where pets are allowed on the beach in Escambia & Santa Rosa counties. Be responsible to ensure this privelege continues. Pets are not allowed west of the Campground to Trout Point, including the Trout Point Nature Trail, Lake Frederic area, Magazine Point or NATTC beaches. Pets must be on a leash and waste must be removed and disposed of properly. Control your pet all all times and do not harass wildlife.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

stevesmi said:


> might be hard though to convince a lifeguard at the beach they are a service dog when they are fetching a stick though



Even service dogs need some play time.... LOL

I had mine with me when I went to talk to Kenny yesterday but wasnt sure if he would be okay with her going inside, so I left her out in the truck with the A/C blasting for her..... Never thought bout taking them in the gas station... you talking bout the regular convenience store gas stations?


----------



## Teater (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks LastCast! That would be nice water too, being right there at the inlet.

I could actually get my dog certified as an Emotional Support Dog.....but she wouldn't pass any of the test as she is a hard headed, stubborn mule of a dog....but she is really cute!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

There is no certification for service dogs.. As far as an emotional support dog, all they need to know is the basic commands. An emotional support dog does not have to do anything special. But on the same note, in order to have your dog be an emotional support dog you need a note from the doctor. Also, all an emotional support animal gets as far as special treatment is being able to have them in a no pet home, not having to pay a pet deposit for a rental, and being able to fly with them on the airplane with you. An esa dog does not get any of the special benefits of a service dog. So an esa could not technically go on a no dog beach, or in a no dog store with you.... question is, are the people out there going to know the difference and question it. 

But as far as certification goes for any service animal, there is no real certification out there.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^ so you just ask your doctor to give you something saying its that type of dog?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

stevesmi said:


> ^^^ so you just ask your doctor to give you something saying its that type of dog?


Pretty much. But keep in mind that an emotional support dog is not a service dog. Emotional support dogs are just there to provide emotional support for the owner. They get no special priviledges other then flying, and housing accomodations. Service dogs provide a special service for the owner.... such as seeing eye dogs or such. then there are Psychiatric dogs that are service dogs. They can detect when someone with psychiatric problems are having an attack of some sort.... such as when someone is getting too close and making the owner upset.. the dog will get between them and keep people from getting too close.. trained for a specific need therefore a service dog. 

Service dogs need no identifying badges or vests, and there is no certification. The people that own the stores or what ever can only ask two questions..

Is that a service dog
What service does he provide for you

But it is illegal to pretend a dog is a service animal to be able to take him with you, and there are big fines for doing it..... 

None of them need to go to any special training course or anything. You can train your own service dog if you have the ability to do so. No badges, no vests, no registration is required of service dogs or emotional support dogs.. Just a service dog has to be trained to provide a specific need for the owner.... seeing eye dog, trained to pull a wheel chair, trained to detect psychiatric problems, etc....


----------

